# Trinity Glass - Goon 22



## shabbar (17/2/17)

as the title states , im looking for a trinity glass cap for my goon 22.


----------



## Throat Punch (21/6/17)

shabbar said:


> as the title states , im looking for a trinity glass cap for my goon 22.



Back in Stock ~ The Trinity Competition 24 Glass Caps are a gorgeous addition to your favourite rebuildable atomiser. It consists of a USA made, hand-blown glass accessory that functions as both the cap and drip tip. 528 Customs Goon 22 RDA Glass Caps now available.

Link ~ www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/all-new-stock/products/trinity-competition-24-glass-caps?variant=43250515214

All products available on www.throatpunch.co.za are intended for adult use only and are not to be sold or used by anyone under the age of 18. Further terms and conditions may apply.


----------

